# Ahoy from S/V Guenevere



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Ahoy from S/V Guenevere

We are Jill and Greg. We have both been sailing (or into sailing) most of our lives. We bought Guenevere, our Nor'Sea 27 in 1993 in the Seattle area. We moved her to Lake Lanier Ga. and sailed her there until 1996, when we moved her to the San Francisco Bay area. We moved aboard at that time.

We sailed her there in the Bay area and prepared her for full times cruising until 2004 We then retired, stored our stuff, left our slip, sailed out under the Golden Gate bridge and turned left. We were heading SOUTH (till the butter melts) and planning to stay there. In late 2008 we had a family emergency that brought us back to the US. From then until 2012, we had our boat in Guaymas Mexico (Sea of Cortez) and would run back and forth for part time cruising. 

We now have a “home base” and sail for 6 +/- months (24/7) a year. The GREAT thing about our boat is that it's “for us” a VERY comfortable live aboard, can circumnavigate, and fits on a trailer that we can tow with our truck. 

Greg


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! It sounds like you'll be a great addition here. Many people have LOTS of questions about living aboard!


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

THANKS for the welcome. I hope I can add to the board what I might and get info on places we hope to cruise to.

Greg


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Aloha from S/V Lealea. Welcome to the group. Good to have reinforcements in the small boat/live-aboard category.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Aloha S/V Lealea,

I lived in Hawaii for about 3 years and still LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to move there, but that may not happen for us.

THANKS for the welcome, and yes, few people realize the value of cruising on a smaller boats. Few of the newer sailors have read Capt Voss.  So we need to stick together. To many people equate larger with safer. JUST AIN'T so.

Oh GREAT!! %*^*#@@ O(&*%## You have now cost me a couple of days working on our boat, as I watch all of your Youtube video!!! nice job.

Greg


----------

